# Another Space Clipper



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

With inspiration of Fernando Mureb, I muscled through this build which was languishing on my build table. Here are a couple pics with stories... 

*Getting going, no lights or bells--*



*Despite extra protective wrapping, these were bent and torn. Replaced with some tank antennas--*



*Messily paint-markered some black, then gently sanded off the surrounding area to make it look clean--*



*more......*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Couple more.

*Used some Monogram helicopter gun ports to simulate exhaust nozzles (not canon at all), then drilled out engine parts at back for mounting--*



*Nozzles installed--*



*70 degrees here in the South Bay Area for good outdoor painting--*



*more.......*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Last ones.

*This seam was really bugging me. I cut some paper thin styrene sheet and sanded to fit--*



*Yes, I actually taped off and painted this. My toenail clippings are bigger--*



*Getting ready for decals, gloss coat appilied--*



*Money shot, using computer wallpaper and TSDS deluxe decal kit. Thanks, Henry!!--*



:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Couple of notes: 

I painted the inside of the small, halve-moon side engine ports black because they show from the outside.

This was probably my most disappointing Moebius kit. I've been spoiled with Chariots and J2's. The hull seams were pretty rough, and the little front engine intake that Fernando fixed so nicely really needed to be fixed. I did not have the moxie to try to fix them. I did not like the way the wings structure fit into the bottom, either.

Bottom line: The TSDS deluxe decal set comes with TONS of extra markings and interior window dressing, *enough to make 7 more!*! but I think I'll skip another version. One was enough for me.

Onward to the next.....

Thanks for looking!

:wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow!! Now, THIS was a fast build!!

Although an almost OOB build, you did not miss the opportunity to leave at least two good ideas!

1) The solution for getting rid easily from the seam line into the nose; and,
2) The exhaust nozzles' finishing.

If I ever build another one of this kit, I will go with TSDS decals for the passengers cabin interior.

Great build, my friend. Maybe 99% of the beauty of this kit can be reached just with a treatment like this, because the windows are too small to allow a good view of the interior and, as for the lighthing, well... the model always remains 99% of the time unlit. 

BTW: great composit. I realy need to learn how to do this trick.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Would you believe I just stuck the model in front of the computer screen (computer has a big wallpaper picture of the earth) and took a quick snap from my iPhone! Then I made the clear stand arm disappear using Windows Paint tools. Took 5 minutes.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

What?! I knew it was easy to win an Oscar for special FX. :tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> What?! I knew it was easy to win an Oscar for special FX. :tongue:






Highly technical and difficult for most folks to understand. Especially the coffee cup sub-support structures....

:tongue:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow! The coffee cup was a brilliant move. You, Sir, have my respect.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That's quite lovely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice clean build and spectacular SFX. Using the computer monitor for a backdrop sounds like something I would do. "Good on ya!" as they say.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Snazzy modeling techniques,if women don't find you handsome then
they should at least find you inventive,resourceful and handy.

(Rick Green)


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

WOI said:


> Snazzy modeling techniques,if women don't find you handsome then
> they should at least find you inventive,resourceful and handy.
> 
> (Rick Green)


Well, don't tell the wife, but I have to beat off the babes with a stick. (Not) 

Seriously, I'm always learning. Folks like Fernando Mureb, Capt. Han Solo and others. I just steal from them. Take a peek at miniature sun's stuff. He's insane. Mr. Payne is another Jeez. Nuts. Starseeker and others. Too many pros to mention!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> highly technical and difficult for most folks to understand. Especially the coffee cup sub-support structures....
> 
> :tongue:


*bwahahahahahahahahah!!!!*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> *bwahahahahahahahahah!!!!*


And Chrisisall....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> And Chrisisall....


Beautiful build sir, and brilliant & effective low-tech way to photograph it!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, Again guys!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Very Nice! What scale is the cup? It seems large or something.......LOL


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Very nice build. And you're right, it's not an easy subject. 
I have not got the Moebius kit as I have two vintage Airfix Orions and some wicked cool decals to dress them with. One will be stock Pan Am and I have a choice of TWA, US Air Force, or NASA for the other one. Jury is still out on the decision...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> Very nice build. And you're right, it's not an easy subject.
> I have not got the Moebius kit as I have two vintage Airfix Orions and some wicked cool decals to dress them with. One will be stock Pan Am and I have a choice of TWA, US Air Force, or NASA for the other one. Jury is still out on the decision...


Thanks again. You know, I'd build a whole fleet. But the seams and poor fit keeps me out. I'm just not very good with seams and whatnot. Fernando Mureb did a beautiful job. But that styrene fix he did on the leading edge wing intakes, he basically curled strips about the size of human eyelashes! 

Ain't nobody got time for that!
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QHaVc5i-Dzs&desktop_uri=/watch?v=QHaVc5i-Dzs


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I think the actual vehicle design must make engineering the kit to fit properly a real challenge. 
The Airfix kit is certainly no angel as far as fit goes, and the problems seem to lie in the same areas. After I had assembled the wings, I had to spend a considerable amount of time with narrow strips of w&d fine grit sandpaper to 'resculpt' the leading and outside edge without decimating the surface detail.
When I was assembling the hull, I glued it in sections about 2 cms at a time, making sure it was aligned and clamping as I went. If you just slap it together you end up with an horrific ridge running down the centre line.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, getting rid from the seam lines was a real PIB. You must keep an eye on the seam and the other on the surface details, in order to avoid eliminate them in the process.


----------

